# Getting one of my dad’s guns working again



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Being hunting season, and in and out of the gun cabinets a few times, I was reminded of a project I’ve been putting off for years. My dad’s Remington model 11 12 gauge. I’m no gun expert,so I had to do a little research. 
I actually thought the barrel on this gun was shot. After looking for a replacement barrel it figured out the barrel was not damaged, and what I had was a damaged Poly choke! I’ve never used a Poly choke so I had no idea what I was looking at. Anyway I tracked down an old outer collar for the choke. It wasn’t real cheap as the older ones has a different thread count as compared to the later ones. 
Now on to the stock. It has the beginning of some damage, besides the usual wear from age and use. The serial number tells me the gun is from 1947,so.... 
I talked to a few gunsmiths, and found one who will recondition the original, and give the gun a general going over. I figured this gun has sat for 50 years and want an expert to check it over before I actually use it. 
Feels good to get the ball rolling on this project!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

they are typically silver soldered on you can still buy a poly choke 

often what happened was people still had them on extra full when they shot a slug through the poly choke


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Yeah I don’t know how it happened to it. My dad only did duck, goose, and pheasant hunting. 
I did read that some of the modern high powered loads can damage it, especially steel shot, if it’s screwed down tight. I don’t know when steel shot was mandatory for waterfowl, but I believe the damage pre dated that. Who knows, but I’m happy it’s going to be fixed finally.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Good luck. I've spent a few hours looking for a bolt and magazine for my dad's old Mossberg 185 K-B 20 ga. The c-lect choke is in good shape.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

1991 lead was banned from use on migratory birds I was thinking 90 but looked it up


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

here is one on ebay








Nice 12 Gauge Poly-choke Ventilated Deluxe Adjustable (Cylinder to X-Full) | eBay


Nice Cylinder to X-Full Poly-choke Deluxe Ventilated 20 Gauge Adjustable Choke Hartford.



www.ebay.com


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> here is one on ebay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, then this was damaged well before steel was mandatory. This is the gun my dad used before he bought his Wingmaster in the early 70’s. 
That eBay ad is for the newer version of Poly. There is a picture where you can see the fine threads. I believe 24 TPI. Mine is 16 TPI. That ad is kind of confusing btw, he says in one part it’s a 12 gauge and 20 elsewhere in the ad.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Here’s a picture I stole from the ad of the one I bought. Shows an old and new side by side.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 11/27/20 2:58 AM

Glad to hear you can get it smith restored. 

I like the Model 11. The one I inherited from my father is a Sportsman engraved with military ordinance stamps and 20 inch barrel issued as a PW camp guard weapon when they were short of G.I. parts and were allowed to use the civilian market parts to fill the contract,

He bought it at a surplus auction and then had it completely reworked because it reminded him of the G.I, issue /civilian market crossbreed he was issued while in the service.

He always let me use it deer hunting in shotgun only hunt areas. Although heavy compared to other deer slayer style 12 gauges. the sling on it solved the weight issue and I still shoot that antique some as I remind the son of the guy my father knew who keeps trying to talk me into selling it as his father pestered mine.


----------



## maddmatt (Mar 29, 2009)

One item to check is the fiber cushion. In the reciver their is a fiber pad that can deteriorate over time and lead to a cracked receiver. I love the old model 11s, was the first 12ga I hunted with. I also had an ex uncle who blew of both his thumbs by trying to use the recoiling barrel to clear a stuck shell.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Yea! Complete gun. The part arrived today. 
Now to have everything and the stock checked out.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Don’t know how to use the multi quote on this site so...
Shrek, good to know your dad’s 11 is still going. This gun is all sentimental value to me. I like hunting with old reliable guns as opposed to the newest. Especially a shot gun,is a new one really going to be any better?
I was tempted years ago, when I did a lot of goose hunting. I had my eye on a new Benelli 12 gauge that shot 3 1/2” shells. I forget the model name. But at $1200 (at the time), I just couldn’t “pull the trigger”. Geez, that money will buy a LOT of 3” for my Wingmaster! So I never got a new one.
Plus, I get a kick out of using old things. I have my grandfathers old ‘62 Mercury for example. People ask me if I’m going to restore it. Nope, nothing wrong with driving it just the way it sits. It doesn’t need to be new and shiny.
Madmatt,thanks for the tip.
Yeah I talked to a gunsmith about this model, and he was telling me about a few areas that will need to be checked if I want to put some work and dollars into it. I figured it’s money well spent as I don’t want anything to flat out break. I was told the original stock will loosen up and have a weak spot, so I want to get it checked over. I just have to figure out who to use.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the only thing a new gun is that a old gun isn't is it is just a tool no memories attached to it.

gets stolen out of the truck and it is a monetary loss it sucks but there was no sentimental value. at trip to the store and it is replaced. not irreplaceable.

I hunted last Tuesday in the snow and rain with my new 308 in the poly stock , took it apart and dried and lubed it when I got home , but no worries about wood swelling or scratching it up when I fell when I ran into a hidden by tall grass limb.

on nice weather days I still hunt guns with more sentimental value.

3 inch mags are plenty for me 3.5 is just punishment.

I take the cheap Mora knife in the field also so that I don't have to cry if it gets lost.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Pete, actually I was going to mention that one. A composite stock does have advantages over the wood. And a couple ounces lighter adds up when carrying it for a few hours!
I bought 3 of my sons their own 870’s when they got to hunting age. My 13 yo a 20 gauge version. He was 11 when he got it. But that 20 with composite stock is nice to carry.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

my great uncle had a Ithaca M37 deer slayer 20ga the gun with smooth bore slug barrel was maybe 37 inches long he was 6'2" and about 300 pounds till near his death from cancer. for a guy had could and had picked smaller men up by their shirt collars to toss them from a bar fight 2 at a time it looked like a toy. but was it ever handy in the woods for deer. light and you could wrap your hand around the action to carry it. I have thought about buying one of the 870 youth combo guns but with the laminated wood stock so that I could glue a spacer on the end and a big thick recoil pad and get it to the 14 inch length of pull I would want. in a light easy to carry package for slug zone hunting


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Thanks for the info. I actually found quite a few barrels for sale on gunbroker, where I have an account. They were kind of expensive though. I was happy when I found just the replacement choke part. It saved me about $100.


----------

